# Phal. Tarsier (sanderiana x bellina)



## Drorchid (Aug 11, 2011)

A new primary hybrid opened up between Phal. sanderiana and Phal. bellina. We named it Phal. Tarsier (I was tired of naming it names like Phal. Bel Sand or Phal Sandbel....). A Tarsier is a very cute animal with huge eyes that lives both in Borneo and the Philippines (where both Phal. bellina and Phal. sanderiana are native to). In case you want to know what a Tarsier looks like, check this out:

http://www.factzoo.com/mammals/tarsiers.html

Anyway here are 3 different seedlings from this cross. They all have a delightful scent, which they inherited from their bellina parent. This is from my line of breeding where I am creating "fragrant" Phals. My next step is to backcross this back to bellina, to increase the scent and to increase the number of flowers that will be open.

















Robert


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 11, 2011)

Phal. Purple Surprise (Phal. sanderiana x Phal. bellina) is the registered name of these two primary hybrid in 2006.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 11, 2011)

bigleaf said:


> Phal. Purple Surprise (Phal. sanderiana x Phal. bellina) is the registered name of these two primary hybrid in 2006.



You are correct! I guess I should have double checked before I tried naming it :wink: When I made the cross (back in 2005) it had not been registered yet. Well I will have to keep the name Phal. Tarsier for my backcross to bellina (hopefully someone wont beat me to it...)

Robert

PS I did check this morning to see if it had been registered, but I looked it up as bellina x sanderiana, so that is why it did not show up as being registered. I don't like that about the RHS website that it won't find the reciprocal cross automatically...


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 11, 2011)

I also made Phal Purple Surprise in 2005 but P. Lippold registered it in 2006.
I have same goal as you - intend to use this primary as stepping stone to cross back to bellina. My other reason is that sanderiana flowers in the summer month -and it has gorgeous silver leaves. I was imagining a beautiful plant with round silver leaves and fragrant flowers.






I always use Orchidwiz to lookup names and when there is no match, I would go to RHS. I also dislike RHS site that it doesn't check the reciprocal cross automatically.
This a picture of Phal Purple Surprise taken by my customer Brooke.





Couple more picture in this topic
http://www.phalaenopsis.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=7762


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Peter! 

Robert


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting cross.. The last pic on Robert's first post looks like phal pulchra on steroids..


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2011)

I like this cross -- will be even better with more fragrance.

I agree about the RHS site -- big pain!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 11, 2011)

bigleaf said:


> . I was imagining a beautiful plant with round silver leaves and fragrant flowers.



Peter, how would the leaves of phal gigantea affect the shininess of Purple Surprise? Would it's whitish green waxy leaves help or hinder offspring? (meaning take away the silver color)


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 11, 2011)

Great color! It definitely is a purple surprise!


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 12, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> Peter, how would the leaves of phal gigantea affect the shininess of Purple Surprise? Would it's whitish green waxy leaves help or hinder offspring? (meaning take away the silver color)



Charles, gigantea has silver green leaves. So I think that it would add to the silver color of offspring. Phal sanderiana has silver green with purple color on the reverse side. I wouldn't add Phal gigantea to this primary yet because our goal is to have fragrant, compact growing plants. Once we have a good hybrid that has the best traits from both species bellina and sanderiana - then we could pair it with other species like Phal gigantea.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 12, 2011)

Tarsiers look so surprised that they could explode at any second- eyes first. 

Boo! Kabooooooom!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2011)

:rollhappy:


----------

